# Help me plan a weekend trip to NYC



## LisaH (Nov 8, 2009)

Two of my girlfriends and I will visit NYC for a weekend in mid-Dec. We will be staying at the Marriott Marquis on Time Square. Could you recommend some good restaurants nearby? We enjoy all sorts of food and don't mind paying a high price (around $100/person) for one dinner if it's really good. I particularly like Pan-Asian and Italian, but are open to all suggestions. 

Also, what kind of Broadway shows are available during this time? Are there ways to get discount tickets in advance, aside from buying at the TKTS Booth the day of the show? 

Suggestions for other activities are also appreciated. We basically have Friday afternoon till Sun morning to spend in the city and I will be flying back around 5pm on Sunday.


----------



## tinkerbell2 (Nov 8, 2009)

One of the best restaurants I've been IN NYC is Tao on 58 th ( between Park and Madison ) . Check their web site for menu and reviews . 

Have a great trip !


----------



## Piper (Nov 8, 2009)

We have frequented a little Italian place before going to Broadway shows on 8th Avenue at 49th Street called Ciro Trattatoria. (www.cirotrattorianyc.com) Their ravoili is incredible. It's not that expensive. I would save your money and go to BLT Market (www.bltmarket.com) on another evening. It's on 6th Avenue at Central Park South so it's a little walk for you. You'll need reservations. I've eaten there 3 times now and each time has been great. 

Have fun. NYC during holiday time is really wonderful. Be prepared for cold weather though. When it's windy and cold, the wind is fierce coming between the tall buildings!


----------



## liborn2 (Nov 8, 2009)

Since your staying at the Marriott...try the VIEW..at one time..they offered brunch..I would check if they still have brunch..if not dinner...
Express elevators whisk you 48 stories above the city, unparalleled dining experience…and the revolving floor insures an ever-changing view of the city, making a 360° turn every hour. The View Lounge, New York's only revolving lounge, lies just above The View restaurant on the 48th floor serving an array of cocktails and a dinner buffet until late in the evening. If it's just cocktails and desserts you crave, we also feature an exquisite cheese and dessert buffet with a flowing chocolate fountain with all the fixings. No reservations are required and children are not permitted after 9 pm. http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-information/restaurant/nycmq-new-york-marriott-marquis/
Another favorite is: Carnegie Deli..http://www.carnegiedeli.com/home.php

and Italian would be Becco's http://www.becco-nyc.com/   I would strongly suggest the unlimited pasta: Lidia Bastianich & her son, Joseph, opened Becco in the theater district in 1993. It is best known for its acclaimed $17.95 pre fix lunch menu & $22.95 pre fix dinner menu that includes a large assortment of Italian antipasti or a classics Caesar salad together with unlimited tableside servings of our 3 daily pasta preparations. Wide selection of Italian wines, all priced at $25.00 per bottle.  
For discounts on tickets..check out websites: http://www.broadwaybox.com/ http://playbill.com/index.php
http://www.theatermania.com/  sign up on their websites for automatic emails for deals for shows...Enjoy your trip..Welcome to NY


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2009)

I like the hop-on, hop-off double decker bus for sightseeing in a short amount of time  The busses run a continuous circuit through Manhattan and will always take you back to your starting place, so you don't have to worry about getting lost.  The is a tour guide on the bus and you can get off and get back on at any stop.  There is a flat fee for a ticket for a certain number of hours - you can buy one for 1 or 2 days.   We bought a combo ticket that included 3 different routes, plus the Circle Tour with is a boat tour all around the island of Manhattan.  Double Decker Bus Tours


----------



## wauhob3 (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree try broadwaybox.com; playbill.com and theatremania.com for discount tickets and read reviews. With such limited time if you don't purchase ahead then go to Seaport to purchase tickets. The one in Times Square has limited hours and long lines. The Met is open late on Fridays.

For something fun and different try http://www.accomplicetheshow.com/details-village.php


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 8, 2009)

*Our Town (Off Broadway) Extended Through January 2010.*

Strong recommendation from us for the current production of Our Town playing at the  Barrow Street Theatre down in the West Village. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 8, 2009)

Was just at THAT hotel last night.  Saturday night in that area is popping with people, lights and activity.  It was great just seeing the lights annoucing everyone from Hugh Jackman & Daniel Craig (together in a show) and other names whom I even had a idea who they were.  It was just a short walk down to the Intrepid Pier.

My sister's hotel room had 2 queen beds, 2 stuff club chairs, a small coffee maker, a bath with a large vanity surface area.  There was enough floor space for their double bed size BLOW UP mattress to be used, too.  

The hotel has those glass bubble walled elevators (and some without) which I hate.


----------



## radmoo (Nov 8, 2009)

Ditto for Becco's!


----------



## LisaH (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the great suggestions. I will be sure to check them all out.
BTW, Tao sounds really interesting...


----------



## bigrick (Nov 9, 2009)

Wherever you decide to dine, I suggest making reservations as soon as you can.  Many places take dinner reservations months in advance!


----------



## mamiecarter (Nov 10, 2009)

*Zagat Reviews on line*

Sihn up for a subscription  to ZAGAT on line. It cost $20 and covers restaurants in the intire US and its reviews are very reliable. You can search by location, food type, price. New Yorkers swear by it.


----------



## Janette (Nov 11, 2009)

We ate at North Square at the northwest corner of Washington Square when we were there last month. It was really good, not that expensive, and highly rated in Zagot's. It is nice to get out of Time Square for dinner. A taxi isn't that expensive plus the buses and subways are easy to use. We also enjoy John's Pizza on 45th or 46th(same street as Carmine's just pass St.James theatre). It was a former church and has beautiful stained glass windows and good pizza. There are some really good performances off Broadway right now. We didn't have time to see Superior Donuts but we heard it was excellent.


----------



## JudyH (Nov 11, 2009)

11 Madison Park is elegant and great food.  Its a well established restaurant in an old bank building.  We loved it.

Also the market in the meat packing district.  The building where the food channel is located.  Each of the shops is great and you can eat your way thru the place.  Wonderful if the day is cold and you want to spend some time indoors.

The hop-stop    http://www.hopstop.com/?city=NewYork 

tells you how to get anywere in the city.  I would go to the hotel computer and print out where ever we wanted to go that day.


----------



## abbekit (Nov 12, 2009)

JudyH said:


> The hop-stop    http://www.hopstop.com/?city=NewYork
> 
> tells you how to get anywere in the city.  I would go to the hotel computer and print out where ever we wanted to go that day.




Thanks for that link.  Great site!


----------



## RFW (Nov 13, 2009)

Chimichurri Grill, 9th Ave between 43rd and 44th streets. www.chimichurrigrill.com


----------



## Glynda (Nov 13, 2009)

*We're...*

We're going for four nights Dec 9.  We're seeing Wicked on 51st Street Thursday night and I've made reservations for pre-theater at Ciro.  I tried Becco but it was full.


----------



## 3kids4me (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of Ruby Foo's (49th and Broadway).   And if you are able to get Jersey Boys tickets, I would not miss seeing it.  (They probably don't have discounts at Broadwaybox.com or Playbill.com...but you could have luck at the TKTS booth.)  If you don't mind paying full price for tickets, sometimes you can get great turn back seats (originally allocated to the actors) a few days before the date of the show.  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Glynda (Nov 14, 2009)

*Broadway*

I debated between Jersey Boys and Wicked.  But since people often hear my name and say, "Oh, you're the good witch." I thought Wicked would be fun.
Truthfully, I'm not a big fan of musicals.


----------



## Piper (Nov 14, 2009)

I just returned from a quick trip to NYC. I tried to get "lottery" tickets to see HAIR but they had sold out a few minutes before I arrived. In case you don't know about this..... some shows offer tickets for $25! You have to be at the box office at 6 pm the day of the show to enter a chance in the lottery. If you win, you can get the $25 tickets. Luckily, I had printed out discount coupons from THEATER MANIA so I got tickets for $85 instead of $116. The best thing, however, was that we were in the center of the first row of the balcony.

I had seen HAIR when I was 15 in its first Broadway run in 1969. It was wild to see it again.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all!

Since I will only be there for two full days, I can't afford to take my chance at TKTS booth although I have done so in the past.

I have seen Wicked in San Francisco this summer. Will see if we can get discount tickets for Jersey Boys. One of the ladies would like to see Mama Mia. Will look for tickets for that show as well and choose one that is available.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 14, 2009)

*Big Apple Circus is in town...*



LisaH said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Since I will only be there for two full days, I can't afford to take my chance at TKTS booth although I have done so in the past.
> 
> I have seen Wicked in San Francisco this summer. Will see if we can get discount tickets for Jersey Boys. One of the ladies would like to see Mama Mia. Will look for tickets for that show as well and choose one that is available.



...and it is usually a great time.  It sets up at Lincoln Center.  

Try to buy a Time Out New York magazine before you so.  Surely you can find one in San Francisco.  It will list hundreds of things to do and places to eat and all kinds of extremely interesting performances.  Magic acts.  Puppet shows.  Poetry Readings.  Jazz singers.  Dance performances.  Operas.  And so forth.  You all can read it on the plane ride out and plan your weekend.

H


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Lisa!

I second the recommendation for Tao, but also had a fun (and different!) dinner at a place called Buddakan a year or so ago.  

Might be worth googling for reviews, to get the buzz, etc.  You can see the menu here:

http://www.buddakannyc.com/PDF/dinner.pdf

There are numerous rooms -- everything from "romantic" to a Grand Hall, where there is a very popular communal table -- I guess even New Yorkers occasionally like to meet strangers!  My visit was for a business dinner, so we had the big communal table all to ourselves.  A good time was had by all, and because we were a large group, we got to try just about everything ... the food was delicious.

Just thought I'd throw it out for consideration!  Have a wonderful time.

-- Betsy


----------



## LisaH (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Betsy! I am sending this thread to my friends and we need to decide soon. I would like to get our restaurant reservations done and book the show before we leave.

I only wish that I could spend one or two extra days there. So much to do and so little time...


----------



## dms1709 (Nov 17, 2009)

We were at the Marriott this past weekend and even with all the rain had a great time.  Saw Jersey Boys and my husband who is not a fan of plays, loved it (this is a first).  It's all about the music.  The double decker tour bus is convenient and you can get a great overview of the city and picking it up is close to the Marriott.  We took the Circle Tour out of Battery Park, which is a stop on the bus and went over to Ellis Island and around the statue of Liberty.  If you have your heart set on a one show, get the tickets ahead of time, you might be able to get cheaper tickets in NY, but why take the chance, unless you get up there a lot.  If you don't care, the discount ticket center is about two blocks from the Marriott, there is another tickets center that is on the bus route that I did not have the crowds that Time Square had.   I saw Wicked last year and it too was great.   You will have a great time.

Donna


----------



## hvsteve1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Saw the Marriott elevators mentioned. Story is Mr. Marriott stood at the construction site before the building went up and pointed out where the elevators should go. They look unusual, with the clear walls and colored lights, because they are supposed to represent some of Mrs. Mariott's jewelry. At least that's the version Marriott employees are told.  If I were to suggest one place in NY, other than the obsious walk to see store windows at holiday time,if you have never seen Grand Central Terminal, it's worth a visit. It was one of the architectural wonders of the last century and many millions of dollars have been spent to resotre it to it's former glory. There are also some really good restaurants and shopping there. When you're in town they will also have a holiday crafts fair in the Vanderbilt Waiting Room and a daily laser light show in the main terminal. www.grandcentralterminal.com


----------



## bobcat (Nov 18, 2009)

dms1709 said:


> We were at the Marriott this past weekend and even with all the rain had a great time.  Saw Jersey Boys and my husband who is not a fan of plays, loved it (this is a first).  It's all about the music.  The double decker tour bus is convenient and you can get a great overview of the city and picking it up is close to the Marriott.  We took the Circle Tour out of Battery Park, which is a stop on the bus and went over to Ellis Island and around the statue of Liberty.  If you have your heart set on a one show, get the tickets ahead of time, you might be able to get cheaper tickets in NY, but why take the chance, unless you get up there a lot.  If you don't care, the discount ticket center is about two blocks from the Marriott, there is another tickets center that is on the bus route that I did not have the crowds that Time Square had.   I saw Wicked last year and it too was great.   You will have a great time.
> 
> Donna



We will be in N Y C. for a week at Christmas. We will see the tree at Rockafeller Center . Do 5th ave. All the dept stores , Trump plaza ans AW schwartz toy store. Lots of other things. we go to little italy to eat and stop at Ferrero's for pastry.


----------

